# Search Function Issues



## Kini (Nov 25, 2005)

1. If there are more than 20 search results from an advanced search - it does not include links to the remaining pages.

2. The search within thread function really searches the whole forum.


----------



## College Sax (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok so its not my crappy computer. Phewww....


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Try this thread and see if if doesn't answer your issue -

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?143726-what-s-happened-to-the-search-forum-function


----------

